# Nutrient test kits



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

Any experienced planters out there have a brand to recommend?

My first tank experience is about to end with about every type of algae exploding in my tank except Blue green and the really bad Red algae- When I set up my 20L I want to monitor nutrients very closely(N,P,K,Fe, etc.) since I'll be using an actual commercial substrate.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't monitor my ferts, what I do is dose every day and once a week do a 50% water change each week to reset the parameters.


----------



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

susankat said:


> I don't monitor my ferts, what I do is dose every day and once a week do a 50% water change each week to reset the parameters.


hmm, Thats what I tried to do with this go around, but I think the bad choice in substrate that I used ended up screwing with everything- what kind do you use?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I use dry ferts from Rex Griggs.


----------

